# Pictures wanted: 1933 Colson tandem



## jpromo (Oct 2, 2013)

I picked one up. It's a basket case but the difficult parts to find are there and I can make something for the steering linkage easily. Google doesn't turn up too much information on the early incarnation. Original reference photos would be nice for a possible distrestoration.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2013)

*Hmmmmm...*

You and I are in the same boat, mine is orange as well, go figure. 

I found no original paint underneath the orange paint. As far as early pictures, all I could find was bad pictures and drawings from early catalogs. I'm going to strip, re-paint and stress paint. No choice, but to use those bad pictures and drawings.

I believe mine has original saddles, fenders, handlebars, steering linkage, etc., I can send you close up pics. / measurements of what ever you need to fabricate. Would love to see your progress as you go along.

Good Luck!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 2, 2013)

A couple pictures would be awesome whenever you get the chance! I don't think there's any original paint underneath mine either. All the actual bikes I've seen seem to have different seats from the next one. I'm pretty sure the original fenders were all rain gutters on these early birds? There are a few good pictures from google searches. The best ones point to old threads on here.

I also found a descriptive ad that says they came in black and white or maroon and white with gold pinstriping. There's one old thread that has an excellent B&W example with the gold pins still present.


----------



## okozzy (Oct 2, 2013)

That's funny... You and I most likely downloaded the same pictures and info.; yes black/white and maroon/white.

Mine was the maroon/white flavor, found just a little bit of paint underneath the fork's crown. I've already had the color matched (2-stage enamel) just working up the nerve to do my first spray paint gun job.

Here are a couple of pictures, the before and the (hopeful) after.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 3, 2013)

*Gosh that must be what this bike is .......*

this has been hanging in my upstairs for years ........


----------



## jpromo (Oct 4, 2013)

That would be the one! Sweet original you've got there. I wish mine had a scrap of OG paint left but what I've looked over doesn't appear to. I wonder if yours may be a couple years later--1935 or so because of the radius fenders and paint color. I haven't pulled a serial yet and don't know the actual year of mine. But it's good to know they could have come with standard radius fenders instead of only rain gutters. I've got a perfect pair of period correct ones.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 4, 2013)

Alright--I'm planning on dredging up parts through the winter to attempt my first repaint and distress it to the parts already present. I've got some ideal fenders in original black paint so I'll be going with the black/white with gold pins as the catalog describes. Also the paint scheme I've gotten the best original photos of.

Obviously I need some parts. My main question would be what were the original saddles? Catalog describes a lady's comfort and no.4 bucket in rear. Then pedals maybe Tor. 8s? I have a unique early kickstand I may use in lieu of buying another Colson stand. But I may do that anyway.. then I'm hoping to replicate the steering linkage with some machining.

It'd probably be better to buy an original but, unless detroitbike wants to sell his, I don't know that I'll be finding another!

My basket case.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 4, 2013)

If you want Come by the shop and check mine out.
    even the seats are original to the best of my Knowledge.
   Something to trade?


----------



## okozzy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Here's what I have...*

I believe original to my tandem:

Troxel long spring seats
Torringtons 10's and 8's

Look forward to your build... I will wait for spring for the repaint on my build.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome; thanks for the reference. I've had one very similar men's long spring laying around for two years waiting for the bike it was meant to be on. If I can find a ladies match, that may make the call for me.

Good luck with you bike! And Detroit, where is your shop located? I know of a classic focused shop in Southgate. That's not you by chance, is it?


----------



## Tom1968 (Apr 25, 2017)

jpromo said:


> A couple pictures would be awesome whenever you get the chance! I don't think there's any original paint underneath mine either. All the actual bikes I've seen seem to have different seats from the next one. I'm pretty sure the original fenders were all rain gutters on these early birds? There are a few good pictures from google searches. The best ones point to old threads on here.
> 
> I also found a descriptive ad that says they came in black and white or maroon and white with gold pinstriping. There's one old thread that has an excellent B&W example with the gold pins still present.



Hopping on thread but I have same bike and I need the rear steering to front gear lip chains and rods. Everything else is good to go. Thanks in advance.  Thament99@gmail.com


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi I'm The new owner of the Colson... Did you Find anything out on the Date Code.. Or have any Contacts for parts that would go on this Thank you


----------



## jpromo (Apr 12, 2018)

Charles Fitch said:


> Hi I'm The new owner of the Colson... Did you Find anything out on the Date Code.. Or have any Contacts for parts that would go on this Thank you




You bought Brian's bike? That is a really nice one. I looked at it in his shop years ago.

What kind of parts do you need? It looks complete and fairly correct in the pictures.


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 12, 2018)

The Front Crank arm is the wrong one  and is welded on, It will have  to be cut off to be freed and lubed .  I was putting some pedals on yesterday and found that the rear Crank treads are stripped out.. Missing parts are   Steering Rods and Linkage. Drop Stand , Head Badge. Grips, Correct Pedals, I had a Front Rim & fender, Two seats and white Walls tires that are on it now but looking For  the correct ones,. I'm going to Get it rolling with what parts i have for now So we can ride it . So for right now i need Cranks Steering Rods .. Thank You 


 Thank You


----------



## jpromo (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh, you have mine.. not sure why that didn't click with me. I never found out any specifics from the serial, but these were made in this fashion from '33-36 or so. My plan was always to fashion my own front linkage. I got one decent picture showing what the threaded link ends should look like and the rest would be easy with a few pieces of rod and chain. I have a few other photos of a nice original bike for parts reference  as well as a catalog page that I can email if you would like.


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 14, 2018)

jpromo said:


> Oh, you have mine.. not sure why that didn't click with me. I never found out any specifics from the serial, but these were made in this fashion from '33-36 or so. My plan was always to fashion my own front linkage. I got one decent picture showing what the threaded link ends should look like and the rest would be easy with a few pieces of rod and chain. I have a few other photos of a nice original bike for parts reference  as well as a catalog page that I can email if you would like.
> 
> View attachment 788009



I measured the rod on someone else bike and it is 3/16 but the problem i'm having is finding a left handed Tap & Die for a 3/16 Rod


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 14, 2018)

Charles Fitch said:


> I measured the rod on someone else bike and it is 3/16 but the problem i'm having is finding a left handed Tap & Die for a 3/16 Rod




This guy has whatever you need. Very inexpensive.
http://www.ebay.com/usr/northbaycuttingtools707?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
P.S. 3/16 is #10.


----------



## Charles Fitch (Apr 15, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> This guy has whatever you need. Very inexpensive.
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/northbaycuttingtools707?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> P.S. 3/16 is #10.



Thank you i have contacted him.. I will be making a set  this week..


----------

